# PS4 games.



## unrepentant85 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well who is getting a PS4 and what games are you getting for it?

I stupidly ordered Fifa14 but I want a game that I will play more than three times.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2013)

get 'assassins creed black flag' on it, that is all


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2013)

Battlefield 4 to start with.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 26, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> get 'assissins creed black flag' on it, that is all


I like the look of it but I have only ever played one of the series, for about 2 hours. Will that be a problem?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 26, 2013)

Having used up all my holidays at work I think a sickie will be on the cards Friday for release.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 26, 2013)

no its wont be a problem, its not really an assassins creed game, its a pirate game, with the elements ( ie combat , free running ) of the series.

The saling and plundering ships is wonderful


----------



## Supine (Nov 28, 2013)

Just checking prices. At Argos the preorder games are all 63 quid each Fuck that!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 28, 2013)

That's really expensive!!

I paid £47 for BF4. Which I still think is a shocker, but not as bad as that.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2013)

Paid £44 for Need for speed 

not got anything else yet.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 28, 2013)

ShiftyJunior wants a PS4 for Christmas, or a PS3 (he only wants a PS4 because it's new whereas he wants a playstation because it's better than a Wii). We are having a dispute about games. He says that Playstation will stop releasing PS3 games, I say that they won't because a lot of people have PS3s and they could still make a lot of money out of those people. Who is right?

Also, give me three good reasons why I should get him a PS4.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2013)

http://mashable.com/2013/11/07/playstation-4-facts/


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 29, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://mashable.com/2013/11/07/playstation-4-facts/


Thanks. Hmm. I won't derail this thread with my deliberations but I'm glad I saw that because its main thing seems to be online stuff and he's only 11 and I'm not keen on him getting into that just yet. Glad I saw that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 29, 2013)

Thought about getting a PS4, but happy with PC.


----------



## Cid (Nov 29, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Thanks. Hmm. I won't derail this thread with my deliberations but I'm glad I saw that because its main thing seems to be online stuff and he's only 11 and I'm not keen on him getting into that just yet. Glad I saw that.



He is right though, major developers will be focusing on getting their engines rebuilt for the new systems. Sony are supporting the PS3 I think (shitloads out there after all), but the releases will inevitably tail off over the next 1-3 years, triple A titles probably much sooner. However there's a vast library of games for the PS3 and they should be cheaper. Also presumably he's not indulging in massive gaming sessions, so plenty of choice. Less vulnerable to new release fever too ('mum, mum I have to GTA VI' 'you're 13, no', 'but muuuuuuum').


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> ShiftyJunior wants a PS4 for Christmas, or a PS3 (he only wants a PS4 because it's new whereas he wants a playstation because it's better than a Wii). We are having a dispute about games. He says that Playstation will stop releasing PS3 games, I say that they won't because a lot of people have PS3s and they could still make a lot of money out of those people. Who is right?
> 
> Also, give me three good reasons why I should get him a PS4.



If you can afford it, get a PS4.

1. Buy cheap buy twice - you'll have to get him a PS4 in a year, two years max, as the games will dry out.
2. He'll be cool!
3. 64 player Battlefield 4


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 29, 2013)

Was too busy at work to pull a sickie today so missed delivery at home. Getting it redelivered tomorrow morning. Going to town to look for a game after work. Still not decided.


----------



## Andy010 (Dec 5, 2013)

When they brought the PS3 out they were still producing PS2 games for several years. Infact they have only recent siezed production of PS2 games. So its safe to say the PS3 & its games will be around for a long time yet!!


----------

